# Points only, AZ-NM-Southwest Region



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I just got this in my email....



From Dave said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have had some discussions with some of you regarding hosting lower cost, "Points Only" events to allow those of you who are on a budget to have a chance to accumulate as many competitor points as possible.
> 
> ...



Here is your opportunity to bring point to the west cost.


----------

